

What application do you want to see? - rcavezza

I'm moving to Boston in four weeks and I will need to find a full time job unless I start generating consistent revenue.  Maybe there's an application someone here wants to see that I can build in a week or two.  The goal is to not be forced into a full time position.<p>I'm a PHP guy but I'm willing to learn any language to get the job done.  In the middle of learning Ruby on Rails.<p>So, what do you want to see?
======
tnorthcutt
An extremely simple inventory management system. Maybe something like this
already exists, but so far I've only found highly complex enterprise
solutions.

~~~
rcavezza
I'd like to hear more about this if you have a chance. rcavezza [at] gmail
[dot] com

------
johng
Can you contact me off list johng at forum foundry dot com....

Also, have a portfolio to share? What have you built?

~~~
rcavezza
Email Sent

